# Questions regarding RMC - And the life of a Fighter Pilot.



## Taylan (18 Feb 2012)

First off, I am brand new to the forums so I apologize if this is posted in the wrong spot.

My name is Andrew Taylor and I'm from Edmonton, Alberta. I don't care if this sounds cliche, but it has been my life long dream to be a fighter pilot -- my uncle was a part of the RAF in the UK, and my family has roots in the CF as well. I didn't talk to mu uncle much, but my Grandfather would always tell me stories of him when I was younger. This was and has been my inspiration. This was what I grew up dreaming about.

Highschool was a little different however. When I was in grade 11, I opted out of taking both physics and chem -- instead aking Biology as that was what it would take to become a Fire Fighter / Paramedic. Whoa whoa?! I thought you wanted to be a fighter pilot, what about the hopes and dreams?? I had dreams, but I was faced with a bleak reality. I was lead to discouragement from the aviation ways by outside sources who told me that I didn't have the grades (I got 70's with minimum effort - 80's 90's when I was focused), or the physique(5'10 - 150kg) or the killer mentality (Some called me compassionate). So I took the easier route: taking only biology through highschool.

I have been graduated for almost a year now; took my first aid course and got a full time job working on the ramp for an airline to pay for my "Emergency Medical Responder" courses. Working for this airline; I mean consistently being surrouned by aircraft -- including the CF-18s on occasion really humbled me. What was I doing? I was meant to be around aircraft. I could not settle for anything less then being the cockpit of one, one day.

ALL of that being said, I am now taking Physics 30, Chem 30 and Calculus (I took Math 30 pure and English 30-1) working my butt off every single night so I can achieve high 80's / 90's in my courses, hopefully someday allowing me to enter the Engineering program at RCM. I am also a consistent part of my Church -- volunteering whenever, wherever possible, I hunt and i'm currently involved in Martial Arts / Archery.


-- This being said I have a few questions for all of you who know what it takes to be a CF-18 Fighter Pilot in the Canadian Forces:

- Do YOU think I have a shot? Not to sound arrogant, but it's my passion and I won't be dettered away from it easily.. im just curious as to what you think I could improve on?

- When you are stationed to a air base.. do you live on base? or in the general surrounding area?

- Have you found managing a family difficult?

- I understand that work hours may vary depending on scrambles, training etc. But what is the average day like?

- What kinds of mental math do the pilots need to be able to determine while flying, and does it ever get easier?

- Is there any reference guides that you would reccomend to a aspiring fighter pilot? ie. Ebooks, manuals, videos, etc.

- What is a common post - pilot carreer in the forces?

- Do the forces get any Top Gun - Maverick wannabes?

Anyways, I really appreciate the help in advance!

- Taylan


----------



## GAP (18 Feb 2012)

There are all kinds of threads on all your subjects....start reading.


----------



## Loachman (18 Feb 2012)

As GAP said...

Flying training is a lot of work. More than you can imagine.

You'll hear the term "spoon-feeding" a lot during that -  as in your instructors will not do it. You will be expected to do your own work, beyond what is presented in each ground school or flying lesson. You will be expected to know the material covered in those lessons before walking into the classroom or briefing room.

You may as well start now.

It is that way here and there not because we are jerks, but because we expect people to do their own home work. Once you have done some site research, feel free to ask questions that have not been answered for you already.

Welcome to the site, and good luck.


----------



## Zoomie (19 Feb 2012)

My only concern with what you have mentioned is that you are 5'10" and 150*Kg *.  Being 300lbs + is not ever going to work out in the CF, much less being a pilot.

In order to be a fighter guy - you need to want to be there and be able to turn on your aggression when needed.  Read Supersonic Max's stickied thread in the Air Force forums.


----------



## AGD (20 Feb 2012)

Taylan said:
			
		

> - Do YOU think I have a shot? Not to sound arrogant, but it's my passion and I won't be dettered away from it easily.. im just curious as to what you think I could improve on?



First of all, how's your eyesight?

There are quite a few things that can trip you up along the way...inadequate CFAT score, crappy interview, bad school marks, medical problems, failing aircrew selection. Then, if you've made it through all that, and by some miracle, manage to get an offer, you can still flunk BMOQ, or any one of the flying phases and end up right back where you started.



			
				Taylan said:
			
		

> - What kinds of mental math do the pilots need to be able to determine while flying, and does it ever get easier?
> 
> - Is there any reference guides that you would reccomend to a aspiring fighter pilot? ie. Ebooks, manuals, videos, etc.



Ever read _From the Ground Up_? It's a solid introduction for anyone who wants to be a pilot. Not much about fighters in there, but you have to walk before you can run.

In any case, use this job you have on the ramp to make connections in the civi world. In case it doesn't work out with the CF, you can still fly, but in the civi world, it's who you know that matters a lot of the time...


----------



## dimsum (20 Feb 2012)

AGD said:
			
		

> In any case, use this job you have on the ramp to make connections in the civi world. In case it doesn't work out with the CF, you can still fly, but in the civi world, it's who you know that matters a lot of the time *more than you think.*



Fixed it for you.


----------



## AGD (21 Feb 2012)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> Fixed it for you.



I know. I suger-coated it.  :-X


----------

